
Regulators Prepare to Dig Into Google-ITA Deal - timr
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/06/regulators-prepare-to-dig-into-google-ita-deal/
======
EvanK
If Google has no intentions of selling airline tickets, as they claim, I
wonder what their intention IS then. It would be interesting if they made said
ITA data available through an open API ala GData

